# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  xin trợ giúp máy plasma

## honganle

Chào các anh. em đang lắp điện tới đoạn kết nối THC F1620 với bob mach3 thì bị vướn. có anh nào biết thì thông não giúp em ạ. em cám ơn nhiều

----------


## Mạch Việt

bạn bị vướng ở chỗ nào ?

----------


## honganle

chân 1.1 auto mình nối vào đâu trên mach3. chân 1.6 và 1.7 mình dùng 1 trong 2 chân hay đấu cả 2 chân vào role vậy anh. và mình chỉnh macro mach3 như thế nào anh

----------


## honganle

có bác nào biết kết nối thì giúp em với ạ.em cám ơn

----------


## thuyên1982

thế này nhé.
chân 1.1 là chân tín hiệu cho thc bắt đầu hoạt động dùng role ngõ ra của bob mach3 để nối với com-
chân 1.7 nối với com ( 1.8) 
chân 1.6 nối vào input bob ( 1.6 là tín hiệu arc ok nối vào chân THC on trên BOB)
chân 1.9 collision đấu vào estop.
chân 3.1 - 3.2 & 3.3 là chân cho cảm biến chạm mỏ.
3.4 và 3.5 đóng và ngắt plasma.
bác cần hỏi thêm gì alo 0987 253737.

----------


## honganle

> thế này nhé.
> chân 1.1 là chân tín hiệu cho thc bắt đầu hoạt động dùng role ngõ ra của bob mach3 để nối với com-
> chân 1.7 nối với com ( 1.8) 
> chân 1.6 nối vào input bob ( 1.6 là tín hiệu arc ok nối vào chân THC on trên BOB)
> chân 1.9 collision đấu vào estop.
> chân 3.1 - 3.2 & 3.3 là chân cho cảm biến chạm mỏ.
> 3.4 và 3.5 đóng và ngắt plasma.
> bác cần hỏi thêm gì alo 0987 253737.


em cám ơn anh rất nhiều ạ

----------

